# The Reptile Room barbecue with Andrew Gray



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

This weekend we travelled up to Cleveleys, near Blackpool for the second barbecue and open day held at the Reptile room. We drove up on Friday and had a fantastic night with Mark and friends, then stayed at a local hotel. Saturday brought glorious sunshine and soaring temperatures, great barbie weather. This was my first visit to The Reptile Rooms shop and I can honestly say I think its the best specialist reptile shop that I have ever visited, as well as the largest, definately worth a visit. They have a maze of rooms decked out from floor to ceiling with various types of vivariums, containing the widest variety of livestock that I have ever come across in any reptile shop or even zoo/wildlife parks etc. I met most of the staff and thoroughly enjoyed chatting with Adam and Ben particularly who both exuded a passion for reptiles. Then as if lovely staff, a fantastic shop and huge variety of reptiles (even boigas!) wasnt enough the food was delicious aswell - we were spoilled rotten with high quality chops, burgers, sausages, steaks etc and a never ending supply of lots of different drinks all specially chilled for the guests. 
Could you ask for more? No not really, but there was more, Mark had arranged for Andrew Gray, herpetologist from Manchester museum to come and give two talks and bring along a few rare frogs. Andrew Gray is responsible for discovering previously thought extinct species of frogs in Costa Rica and has been involved with around 12 expeditions there to discover more frogs aswell as more about them, he has made some remarkable observations and discoveries.
Heres some links re Mr Gray to put you in the picture
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/7464449.stm
http://www.andrewgray.com/camerica/index.htm
He gave a fascinating account of his travels, discoveries and more, then let us see a few of the frogs he is responsible for at the Museum. I have to say I was totally enthralled and in awe, and I know I wasnt the only one. The frogs were the most stunning I have ever seen, even the Red eyed tree frog specimen was the most beautiful I have ever seen. I wasa thrilled that a couple of these rare frogs jumped and landed on me and my camera, what a special moment that was. Anyway here are a few photographs of the day, sorry there arent more of the frogs, lots of us had to take turns to get a shot of each one and I missed out on a couple of specimens.
These are Splendid leaf frogs which Andrew gray brought along


























Im hoping the people in this shot dont mind me posting this pic


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

stunning pictures.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ooooohhhh we were there that day, though i was more fascinated by the skunk someone brought that i kept runnin off with!

agree about the reptile room though, its a fab shop and mark is a fab guy too, definately recommended? he usually has another event on the sat of august bank holiday,n you know if hes havin it this year?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

More of the frogs Mr Gray brought along



























This one is a rather rare frog, the brown and green metallic tree frog, Isthomhyla rivularis


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

More pics

















Barbie area, just starting up









Andrew Gray on the right









Meet Peanut


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

A few reptile shots


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

oh my god you got me!!!!! and sheps arse, and dittas foot lol!!!!!!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I hope you dont mind your photo being posted, I can delete it if you do.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

of course she doesnt want it deleting, shes in her element:lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

dits!! more like i look like an elephant! not in my element! 

course i dont want you to delete it angi, just wish i knew which one you were lol

by the way people, remember the camera always adds 10lb!!! by that photo i think id been photographed 20 times!!! cos as you all know im actually a size zero :whistling2:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

heres a link to someone elses photos for you. Im the one all in black with shoulder length purplish hair.
The Reptile Room Forums • View topic - Andrew Gray (Curator of Herpetology)


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

This is me


















Im on the right in this shot


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

that link doesnt send me to any pics? i think i saw you a couple of times


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Maybe you need to be a member to see thew photos, sorry.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh my god you got me!!!!! and sheps arse, and dittas foot lol!!!!!!


 dont know wots up with the camera but them pics make tinkgs look different colours makes us look grey and dirty lol


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i loooove the reptile room in blackpool, went there last august!!!


----------

